# eliminar datos de una lista que estan contenidos en otra lis



## johnnycr (May 30, 2002)

En la columna A tengo una lista de nombres, en la columna B tengo una lista mas pequeña de nombres. Quiero una lista C que sea producto de la lista A excluyendo los de la lista B.  No quiero combinar las dos listas para sacar duplicados, sino excluir los de la lista B en la A.  Haciendolo manualmente tendria que buscar uno a uno los de la lista B y borrarlos de la lista A para Generar una lista C.  Puedo hacer eso con un macro o funcion de EXCEL?  GRACIAS!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 31, 2002)

Yo utilizaría un filtro avanzado para dejar visibles únicamente los nombres que están en B, y después seleccionar únicamente los que estén visibles y borrarlos.


----------



## johnnycr (Jun 1, 2002)

Genial idea!  Gracias!!


----------

